# A/S Executive GLS, Just bought one



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm a bit stunned at the moment, I've just put a deposit on my first Motorhome. Auto Sleeper Executive GLS with a 53 plate
We didn't go out to buy one, it just happened. We were planning to get one in 2012 when I retire, but things haven't gone to plan   
I cant wipe this grin off my face

Biglol


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

well done, why put off what you can do now ,

enjoy


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations!!! There's no stopping you now!! When do you pick it up?


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations  There's no point in waiting if you can do something NOW! 
Hope you have loads and loads of fun in it.
-H


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I pick it up 9th April as I need a few weeks to get the balance out of investments

Biglol


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Good for you. We too had planned on buying a MH when we retired, but a health scare prompted me to revise that plan and we bought our Auto Sleepers van three and a half years ago. 

It was in the garage, just around the corner, for a couple of days and we kept looking out the window, missing it on the driveway. When G brought it back he came in and said 'Now, the driveway looks ok again.'

Still have the big grin on my face.

Ca


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice one 

Have you seen this old, but useful thread?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-3420-top-tips-for-monocoque-autosleepers.html


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

We didn't wait to retire.Just until we had enough money!
The 9th of April is the date our new baby is due at the dealers! 
Yeh yeh I know don't expect it to turn up :lol: 
So we are excited with you,and our drive looks sooooo sad and empty.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Dont think you will regret buying the Executive, hope you have lots of fun with it.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

*Executive*

Hi, Please can someone tell me the approx dimensions of the external storage box on the Executive, and the sort of things one can sore in it.

Many thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lol

You need Spykal - he just sold his Executive, and knows pretty much all there is to know about them.

Dave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If its the moulded in one (ie done by Cheltenham Laminates when they were making body) sorry cant help. 
Somewhere on the photo's on this site under my handle you should see pics of a Genie Box on our old Exec. It was 300mm long and extended back to the chassis (sorry have no way of measuring that now we dont have the van) its safe working load was 45kg's. I used to keep our wellies, short mains lead, levelling blocks, boot scraper(old bread tray) and other small bits and pieces. Very handy.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

I have two Beeny boxes on my AS Exec. I think they may be different sizes, but I can measure them for you if required.

In the meantime check out this link:

http://www.beenybox.co.uk/design.html

Mark


----------

